# "Ball" jar types



## Lori Lyons (Apr 8, 2019)

Help.  Is there a website that will show pics of various types of "ball" makers jars?  I found a couple jelly size jars, but in an odd shape with decoration around bottom.  Maker says ball.  Try to get pics later.  Big rains keeping me from the area.


----------



## coreya (Apr 8, 2019)

Someone on here should be able to help after you post a pic. Ball made thousands of jars & bottles besides the "canning" type jar, for fruit jars you might try this site https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/balljarcollectorscommunitycenter/


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok.  Not too good pics.  Not clean, but hopefully you guys can see.


----------

